# New Tank setup



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I just got this 135 gal from Micus, and I decided to move it.
Old location









New spot (and new background)









Do you have any idea just how hard it is to move a 135 gallon tank? near impossible.

New Plants too (got a trade-in for a masssive Pleco)


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My Feeder tank










Cool artsy image eh?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

My sporty caribe
This guy will take half the tank for himself. His fins are also 100% perfect, best amongst all the others.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

Last one


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

guhhhh, damn man,

so is this in your computer room? or is this in the same room as the 75 was? im not exactly sure where it is, but damn it looks awesome,


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

also, did u get any fish from wvarda?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

no.. no more fish yet

I move the tank 5 feet to the right.. so its in the same room as before...
the rhom is in my bedroom.. I'll post a pic of that later..


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Good Stuff!
Nice Tank set up and I really like your P's!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

NIce pics man.. but dam how did u move that 135? i wouldnt even think of moving my tank dam thing is tooo heavy..

and that caribe pic smells like potm


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I really like your caribe, but how are a few plants worth as much as a huge pleco? Plants cost about 40p each, and a pleco £20+ depending on size.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

P-Power said:


> My sporty caribe
> This guy will take half the tank for himself. His fins are also 100% perfect, best amongst all the others.


PICTURES OF THE MONTH


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Badass Caribe









i still think that tank needs to be in living room...nevertheless, i like your tank setup :nod:


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

nice lookin caribe,nice tank 2


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

its actually like a living room - I have my 2 computers (mac + pc), tv and xbox.
but it is all in the basment, so cement floors.

Thank-you for all the compliments. I think I may submit for POTM.. just not sure which one.
(I'm gonna take more anyway)


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Beautiful pictures, man - those fish look gorgeous


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

P-Power said:


> its actually like a living room - I have my 2 computers (mac + pc), tv and xbox.
> but it is all in the basment, so cement floors.
> 
> Thank-you for all the compliments. I think I may submit for POTM.. just not sure which one.
> (I'm gonna take more anyway)


cool, this is the one u should submit:










or especially this one (got from your other post in aquascape):


----------

